

How to move from Windows to Linux? - suprgeek
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/07/how-to-move-from-windows-to-linux/

======
Sodel
I love Ars Technica generally, but I'm a bit confused. Why not just link to
the stackexchange question? Am I missing something obvious?

------
fshen
I learn a lot from reading it. I am a Linux(Debian) user.

------
dotcoma
Find a supported notebook, intall ubuntu </problem>.

